# Replacing Vodafone Huawei Hg658c with Belkin AC1200



## Anto318 (3 Aug 2016)

Hi All,

Hope you might be able to help. 

To increase parental control of my wifi, I'm trying to replace my existing vodafone modem/router with a Belkin AC1200 (http://www.belkin.com/us/support-product?pid=01t80000003L8FDAA0). 

I currently have fibre broadband with Vodafone. The master socket is a 2 port faceplate with a dedicated "computer" port which I'm assuming is a broadband filtered port. Currently a RJ11 cable is connected to this phone line and directly into the Vodafone router. 

Firstly, I just swapped out the vodafone router and popped the Belkin in its place. I connect the RJ11 cable into the "modem" port of the belkin router and kicked off the automatic setup. This did not work so I followed the vodafone forum steps ([broken link removed]) and tried to configure the Belkin router as PPPoE etc but this did not work either.

Could anyone advise on if it's possible to use my Belkin router as a replacement for the vodafone router. How can I go about setting it up correctly? Can the belkin router be connected directly to the phone line? If not, can I use the vodafone router as just a modem and use the Belkin router for wifi management etc? If this is possible, could you advice on how to do this.

Thanks in advance,
Anto318


----------



## Leo (3 Aug 2016)

Anto318 said:


> Can the belkin router be connected directly to the phone line?



The Belkin router doesn't have a modem, so no. 



Anto318 said:


> If not, can I use the vodafone router as just a modem and use the Belkin router for wifi management etc? If this is possible, could you advice on how to do this.



The Belkin will give you a new wireless network that you will have full control over, but the Vodafone wifi network will still remain in place with their default settings. I don't think they're too open about sharing the credentials required to customise the config to allow you disable that, but it's been quite a while since I looked that up..


----------



## tallpaul (3 Aug 2016)

Have you checked that the Belkin router is fibre compatible? What you need is a VDSL-type router. Most routers used before the changeover to fibre were ADSL-type.

Of course you could leave the Huawei in place, put it in bridging mode to use only as a modem and use your new Belkin to do the rest of the work as the router.


----------



## newirishman (3 Aug 2016)

Recommendation would be to keep the Vodafone router and just plug in your new Belkin router into the Vodafone wired network.
If  possible, turn off the Vodafone WLAN (just to remove interference, not a big deal of not) and use the belkin network exclusively.

Unless you need to access your own PC's or internal network from the outside world directly (VPN or similar) that's the easiest solution.


----------

